# Celebrating my successful Kyu exam...



## TSDTexan (May 4, 2017)

I passed my Kyu exam today!
Now I am 7 kyu.
But... at the same time....




At least I get a yellow belt next time


----------



## Tames D (May 4, 2017)

Good job. Congrats!!


----------



## TSDTexan (May 4, 2017)

Tames D said:


> Good job. Congrats!!


Thank you


----------



## Buka (May 4, 2017)

Rock on, bro.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 4, 2017)

Congratulations.


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Nov 19, 2017)

well done!


----------



## PhotonGuy (Nov 25, 2017)

TSDTexan said:


> I passed my Kyu exam today!
> Now I am 7 kyu.
> But... at the same time....View attachment 20647
> 
> At least I get a yellow belt next time


Good for you. I've been promoted twice in BJJ and Im still a white belt, but I got two stripes on my belt


----------



## Spaceman10 (Feb 19, 2018)

We were all white belts once.  Look at it this way...the white belt is the most dangerous person on deck. Lol


----------

